# Time capsule : vitesse du wifi 802.11n ?



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Apple mise de plus en en plus sur le sans fil mais quelle sera vraiment la vitesse de transfert en wifi 802.11n entre une time capsule et un macbook pro derniere generation par exemple ?

J'imagine qu'on ne pourra pas atteindre les 25Mo/sec que j'ai sur mon reseau ethernet ? si ?

merci.


----------



## Zyrol (16 Janvier 2008)

stephparis a dit:


> Apple mise de plus en en plus sur le sans fil mais quelle sera vraiment la vitesse de transfert en wifi 802.11n entre une time capsule et un macbook pro derniere generation par exemple ?
> 
> J'imagine qu'on ne pourra pas atteindre les 25Mo/sec que j'ai sur mon reseau ethernet ? si ?
> 
> merci.



je pense que la première sauvegarde risque de vraiment être longue, ça c'est sur.

Ensuite le débit du wifi "n" devrait suffire à faire les sauvegardes sans problème. Apres il ne faut pas se leurer, c'est une solution "familiale" pour une utilisation à la maison.

Par contre (et c'est une supposition), vu que la borne a des ports Ethernet, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche de faire la première sauvegarde en ethernet (en 1Gbits/s).
A vérifier, car peut être que time capsule se sert de l'identifiant MAC de la carte wifi ou ethernet, et là ce n'est plus possible.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour





stephparis a dit:


> J'imagine qu'on ne pourra pas atteindre les 25Mo/sec que j'ai sur mon reseau ethernet ? si ?


A priori, à moins de problèmes de transmission radio (distance, brouillage) ou d'incompatibilités avec certains adaptateurs "Dradt N" du réseau sans fil qui obligeraient à réduire le débit, on doit dépasser les 30Mo/s.


----------



## Mondana (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis très intéressé par Time Capsule pour mes sauvegardes avec Time Machine.

Si j'ai bien compris le wifi N est primordial pour la sauvegarde des gros fichiers ?

J'ai l'adsl à 8 mega et une borne Express, pensez-vous que le surf sur internet va être plus rapide qu'avant ?

Merci.


----------



## olivier9275 (21 Janvier 2008)

Mondana a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis très intéressé par Time Capsule pour mes sauvegardes avec Time Machine.
> 
> ...


 

Je ne pense pas que ton surf sur le net soit plus rapide. Avec ta borne, tu dois déjà avoir un débit théorique de 10 mo non ? Et ton accès internet adsl 8 mo, c'est du théorique our du réel ? Moi, sur les 28 méga de Free, je n'ai un débit réel que beaucoup plus faible (8 ou 10 mo je crois).​


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2008)

Attention : ADSL 8 M = 8 méga*bits* par seconde, soit 800 Ko/s environ.

Le Wifi 802.11*g* (54 Mb/s maxi, 25 Mb/s typique) est donc déjà très largement plus rapide.

Passer au Wifi 802.11*n* n'apportera rien au niveau Internet, sinon la possibilité d'avoir un accès à une plus grande distance de la borne (théoriquement on double la portée).

En revanche, le trafic sur le réseau local pourra être plus rapide.


----------



## Mondana (21 Janvier 2008)

Ok , merci à vous deux


----------



## Avertin (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour


Zyrol a dit:


> Par contre (et c'est une supposition), vu que la borne a des ports Ethernet, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche de faire la première sauvegarde en ethernet (en 1Gbits/s).
> A vérifier, car peut être que time capsule se sert de l'identifiant MAC de la carte wifi ou ethernet, et là ce n'est plus possible.



Je me faisais la même remarque et voilà ce qu'on trouve chez Apple :
«Si vous disposez dun câble Ethernet, vous pouvez effectuer votre première sauvegarde via Ethernet et profiter ainsi du débit le plus élevé. Pour cela, branchez une extrémité du câble Ethernet dans lun des ports Ethernet de votre Time Capsule et lautre extrémité dans le port Ethernet de votre Mac.»
source ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1175?viewlocale=fr_FR

Du coup, je suis entrain d'essayer une première sauvegarde par Ethernet On verra bien


----------



## massa (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour Avertin,
ta première sauvegarde par ethernet a marché?
en wifi, je suis à 9Go sur 88,7Go après pas loin de 13hs!!
où en es-tu de ton expérience time capsulaire?

salut
Massa


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Avril 2008)

Non rien, mal lu. :casse:


----------



## Panda21fr (28 Avril 2008)

Avertin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Je me faisais la même remarque et voilà ce qu'on trouve chez Apple :
> ...


Bonjour, tu me diras si c'est + rapide, car j'ai mon Time Capsule d'1To qui est très long à sauvegarder mes données de mon iMacG5 + mon iBook. Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2008)

Ethernet => 4h/80 Go environ.
WiFi => 4h/11 Go environ.
disque externe en FW 400 => 1h/80 Go environ

Passé la première sauvegarde, l'Ethernet est suffisant pour la gestion de Time Capsule. Le WiFi souffre bien sûr de son débit plus faible mais cela reste supportable si les ajouts ne sont pas trop importants.

Par contre, la gestion du volume TC par le système est bien meilleure qu'avec TM sur un disque externe en FW. Il ne monte qu'au moment de la sauvegarde et pas en permanence, du coup il n'est pas sollicité par les appels systèmes ni par le menu "ouvrir avec". Lorsqu'on navigue dans le temps, le disque TC monte sur le bureau, on peut l'éjecter ensuite et il sera appelé par le système au moment voulu.


----------



## Avertin (28 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir

Tout d'abord, il n'y a effectivement pas de souci pour enchaîner une première sauvegarde par ethernet et des sauvegardes suivantes par wifi. C'est vraiment plus rapide par ethernet pour un volume important et ensuite si les modifications ne sont pas trop volumineuses, le wifi tient la route.

En revanche, j'ai eu de nombreux problèmes de connexion wifi entre mon MacBook et la TimeCapsule : difficultés à se connecter, demandes répétées de mot de passe, déconnexions intempestives. Ceci jusqu'à ce que je modifie le canal utilisé par la TimeCapsule qui coïncidait avec plusieurs autres réseaux de mes voisins. Depuis ça fonctionne sans souci !


----------

